# Tasker car profile



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, maybe I'm just an idiot but for the life of me I cannot seem to understand tasker. I bought it last night with the hopes of an easy way to enter/leave my car with one click and change several settings. The problem is, I can't really find many useful guides for the exact things I want to do so maybe some of you have done something similar or can at least point me in the right direction. This is what I want tasker to do:
When I tap on the Tasker widget I add for this profile, it starts
After the tap, it enables bluetooth 
Connects to my car's bluetooth adapter (I've read some old posts stating this isn't a feature yet, but if there's a way to do it I would like to know)
Sets bluetooth volume to 15 (I've found this one)
Disable WiFi
Enables data (if disabled - I'm aware this may be asking for too much, this one is more of wishful thinking - not a big deal to me if I can't get this working)
Finally, starts spotify

Then when I click the widget again, it returns all the settings to their previous states (bt, wifi, data).
Thanks guys!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure about tasker, but if you plug your phone in when in your car. Just get the app blue tooth on call. It will automatically enable BT when charging.

Turning data on/off really does nothing to save battery, especially if you are connected to WiFi anyway.

If your phones charging than no reason to turn off WiFi.

So the only thing you would need to do is. Turn on spotify.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't plug my phone into my car due to my phone's charging port being borked (thanks salt water D=) but not to be THAT guy, turning data on and off does save your battery, a lot. Whoever told you otherwise lied to you... I invite you to take a day, don't connect to wifi or 3g/4g and record your screen on time then the next day follow the exact same routine, but with 3g/4g on. You'll have a pretty obvious difference in battery life between the two, hence why when I'm unexpectedly away from my home and my battery is low, I always turn data off. My general guess for my personal usage would be about 10% per hour with data on and at the very most 5% per hour with it off.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Should be able to get some ideas or guides from this site

Tasker Wikidot


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

BartJJ said:


> I don't plug my phone into my car due to my phone's charging port being borked (thanks salt water D=) but not to be THAT guy, turning data on and off does save your battery, a lot. Whoever told you otherwise lied to you... I invite you to take a day, don't connect to wifi or 3g/4g and record your screen on time then the next day follow the exact same routine, but with 3g/4g on. You'll have a pretty obvious difference in battery life between the two, hence why when I'm unexpectedly away from my home and my battery is low, I always turn data off. My general guess for my personal usage would be about 10% per hour with data on and at the very most 5% per hour with it off.


Sorry, I meant if you have WiFi on, then turning data off does minimal.

And I hope those battery drains aren't idle battery drains. If so, that's pretty bad. I drain less than 2% an hour with phone idle and data and WiFi on.

Sorry, don't mean to turn this in to a battery life thread.

You need to get a pogo pin dock to charge your phone.

And you battery drains seem very high

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperSam64 (Jan 26, 2013)

BartJJ said:


> Okay, maybe I'm just an idiot but for the life of me I cannot seem to understand tasker. I bought it last night with the hopes of an easy way to enter/leave my car with one click and change several settings. The problem is, I can't really find many useful guides for the exact things I want to do so maybe some of you have done something similar or can at least point me in the right direction. This is what I want tasker to do:
> When I tap on the Tasker widget I add for this profile, it starts
> After the tap, it enables bluetooth
> Connects to my car's bluetooth adapter (I've read some old posts stating this isn't a feature yet, but if there's a way to do it I would like to know)
> ...


Hey, I am new to this site and don't really know how it works that well yet, but if you are able to, email me and I will help you with any Tasker specifics I am able to. I would not call myself an expert, but I have used it quite extensively and would be happy to help you get to know it better.

As far as what you are asking to do, as with most things in Tasker, you will need a task and then a profile that will cause the task to be triggered. You can do these at the same time by creating a profile and when it asks for you to choose a task you select "New task". A profile is a context that when true will trigger the actions called tasks.

In your case, I would make the following tasks, and give them the names I list, or anything similar that you can remember. The names don't matter, but should obviously be logical so you don't forget what they are. You can combine them into a single task, but if you break them up you can recycle bits and pieces of them for other tasks. So if you want to make all the tasks first, then attach them to a profile, simply move to the "Taks" tab and hit the + button.

*Turn on Bluetooth *(as you said, I do not know of a way to choose a device to connect to, although one may exist. Depending on the device it may connect automatically when in range anyway)
*Set Driving Mode Volume*
*Turn WiFi Off*
*Turn Data On*
*Launch Spotify*

*Turn on Bluetooth*
Net > Bluetooth > On (you can ignore the "If" checkbox)

*Set Driving Mode Volume*
Audio Settings > BT Voice Volume > 15

*Turn WiFi Off*
Net > WiFi > Off (again, ignore the "If", since you are not toggling it it will only turn off if it is already on)

*Turn Data On*
Net > Mobile Data > On (ignore the "if")

*Launch Spotify*
App > Load App > Spotify (you don't have to worry about any of the advanced options)

Alternately, make another set of profiles with the exact opposite settings. As you learn more, you can use a variable for saving the prior state of data and WiFi so that they return to what they were at before you got in the car when you leave, but for now let's just turn on things that were on and turn off things that were off.

*Turn off Bluetooth*
Net > Bluetooth > Off

*Deactivate Driving Mode Volume*
Audio Settings > BT Voice Volume > [Whatever it was before. If it doesn't matter, you can omit this one]

*Turn WiFi On*
Net > WiFi > On

*Turn Data Off*
Net > Mobile Data > Off (if you want to leave it on, omit this one as well)

*Launch Spotify*
App > Kill App > Spotify (optional)

Now that you have all of your tasks set up, create a profile. Let's call it "Launch Car Mode". Since you want to invoke it only with a widget, choose a dummy context that will never be true as a trigger. That way it will never trigger on its own, but you can trigger it manually. I would choose something from "Event" so it doesn't check continually to see if it is true. I often use "Hardware > Card Removed", as I never remove the SD card. Now let's make a profile for when you want to close it, again with a dummy context. Call it "Kill Car Mode".

Finally, on your home screen, put a "Task Cut" widget and choose "Launch Car Mode" and another one for "Kill Car Mode". Later on, we can simplify it by making a single button that toggles, but if you are a beginner I would start with this and we can tweak it as you get more comfortable with Tasker. I hope this helps, and if you have any questions feel free to contact me for further assistance.

EDIT: One thing that I forgot to mention is that once you make the sub-tasks you can combine them into a single task and attach that to the profile. Make a new task called whatever you want, then do this:

Task > Perform Task > Turn on Bluetooth
Task > Perform Task > Set Driving Mode Volume
Task > Perform Task >Turn WiFi Off
Task > Perform Task >Turn Data On
Task > Perform Task > Launch Spotify

As I mentioned earlier, you may find this method impractical and just wish to make them all a single task from the start, but this is how I like to do it so I can mix and match sub-tasks to make my main tasks.

Later on, I can help you set it up so that when you deactivate car mode it automatically marks your location so that you can find your parking spot, reads your texts to you out loud when you receive them, and automatically texts friends "I am here" when you arrive at their houses. Or whatever else you can think of. Tasker gives you almost endless possibilities.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Sorry, I meant if you have WiFi on, then turning data off does minimal.
> 
> And I hope those battery drains aren't idle battery drains. If so, that's pretty bad. I drain less than 2% an hour with phone idle and data and WiFi on.
> 
> ...


Its cool, and I'm not saying at idle, that's just cause I'm a heavy user. The Pogo dock doesn't really matter to me because I just use a battery dock with 2 spare batteries so I always have a charged battery at home (or on the car charger if I'm taking a trip) and its just a matter of swapping a battery out whenever I get low









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

